# Armed man shot by deputies after fleeing traffic stop



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/armed-man-shot-deputies-fleeing-003128339.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------

